# Candle kites



## berserker (Mar 10, 2007)

I have seen them and would love to build them with my kids.Does anyone know how to make these kites or a web site i could go too?thanks!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that the kite that James in the movie James and the giant peach makes?  Then lights it and it floats away?  Balloon thing?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Well if it is heres one site that tells you how to make it and we haven't tried it personaly ourselves.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Mini-Flyable-Hot-Air-Balloon-With-Candles


----------



## the_riz (Mar 10, 2007)

wow FP, thats pretty cool! didnt know they were real lol


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you very much that is close enough.My kids will love it.Thanks again!!!eace:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 11, 2007)

Interesting ... my 6 year old will love this ... thanks


----------

